

Nudge and Coach App Connects Health Data to a Real-Life Coach - Dukeman330
http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2015/04/15/nudge-coach-app-connects-health-data-to-a-real-life-coach/

======
RankingMember
Cool idea, I could see some companies paying for a group package for their
employees. If health insurance discounts for fitness tracking become
commonplace, I could see that taking off even moreso.

------
Dukeman330
Hi! CTO of Nudge here! If anyone has any questions, comments, things we could
be doing better - we'd love to hear it!

~~~
kryptomania
How's the startup scene in Richmond?

~~~
Dukeman330
Pretty great! And rapidly growing - lots of new coworking spaces, VC's,
incubators, etc.

